# 8-YEARS-OLD German Shepherd Attacment Anxiety



## AutumnRevoir (Apr 14, 2011)

My boyfriend brought his 8-years-old German Shepherd to our apartment in city just yesterday. She used to live in a small country town with my boyfriend's ex-wife and daughter, but since the house has been sold and his ex-wife could not take her in, we decided to bring her with us.

She is doing great with her city-life adaptation, the only issue here is that she is very attached to my boyfriend. When my boyfriend goes out to buy cigarette or even when she does not see him for a while, she starts crying and sometimes she scratches the door. I have tried to take her out for a walk with me, and she does not seem to mind it, although initially she will start looking for my boyfriend and crying... Yesterday evening she refused eating and I am a little worried if this would happen also in the long run, if she would ever be able to accept me as her family, too... 

This morning when we went to the supermarket (dogs are not allowed to enter) we decided to "try" to leave her with me... She insisted on going inside with him, crying, but then I took her for a small walk around the supermarket... Everytime she saw the automatic door open, she would try to get in and bump into people coming out... X-( Everyone caressed her since she was so adorable (she is HUGE) and she seemed to calm down and just forget about everything...

AH... We have to guide her with the leash all the time, or she will start running all over due to her curiosity... And she still has a gross problem in "associating" with other female dogs... This morning in the park she played with a male Pitbull and we were so happy for her! (She used to live in an isolated country house where she saw other dogs like once in 5 days...)

I am very worried for her... I know, she knows me for two days only, it does not help me in constructing any bond yet, it is still too early, perhaps... If only she could understand human language to comprehend that I do care for her and that she can trust me... I feel so desperate... It breaks my heart everytime she cries when my boyfriend is absence... HUUUFFFF... :-(

I am a little sad, or honestly speaking, tremendously saaadddd... :-(


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

It's so nice that you are concerned about her and want her to accept you! 

My advice would be to keep walking her. Make walking with you really fun! Bring treats, and give her treats for behaving well. It depends a bit on what commands or behaviors she knows. But, if she knows sit, you could start asking her to sit at each corner, before crossing the street, and give her a treat for it. Also, if she knows a "look" or "watch me" type of command, you could say that every once in awhile on your walk, and say "good look" if she looks, and give her a treat.

Also, try some training with her at home. Try to teach her a new command or behavior, or trick. Training is mentally stimulating and fun for her, even more fun if you use treats, and it helps create a bond.

It might also help if YOU are the one responsible for feeding her. If you are the one who gives her good things, food, toys, etc, she may come to see you in a more positive way.

Good luck!


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

it is really awsome you want her to feel the same way about you as she does your boyfriend  Doxie recommended some great stuff! they will help you alot. another suggestin to might be if you have some toys just sit and play with her. and call me crazy but what i do to ( with all my animals when i first get them) is just sit and talk with my pets about anything and everything xD. spending time with her more, and keeping her focused on playing or training, will help 

she sounds like a lovely dog


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

She sounds like a normal gsd  They are velcro dogs. Over time she will be much better about staying with you however he will most likely always be her main person. Find a toy or an activity she absolutely loves and do that with her when he is not around and bond with her. Who is feeding her? If you feed her as well that will help. To this day the dogs most times prefer myself or my eldest because we do the most care with them and training. Do not baby her and do not let her get away with bad behavior because you want her to like you or a gsd will take full advantage of it and she will not respect you and it will not make her bond with you either. My older male at first adored my husband because he had been living with a man. Within a couple days he was mine though because my husband is away at work a great deal of time and I take care of the dogs. I also made him respect me and listen to me which he has not done and the dog doesn't listen so well to him. They are a working breed and have to feel you are part of the job that she was bred for.


----------



## blondie (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree just walk her alot and make it fun for her 
bring treats praise her and walk her often.
she will eventually bond with you i promis


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah my GSD ( may he r.i.p) was teh same way and my fiance felt so bad cause he thought he just didnt like him. But after spending mroe tiem with him, going on walks, playing, even came up witha special game that only they played he warmed up to him. Now my newest dog Chisum who is lab mix is the same way.

Im sure the more you spend time with her, play with her, and even feed her, she will warm up to you in time  like everyone else has said as well


----------



## AutumnRevoir (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: 8-YEARS-OLD German Shepherd Attachment Anxiety*

GUYS... Thank youuuuuuu so muuuccchhhh...!!! :redface:

She showed great improvement today... We take her out for a walk or to the park like 4-5 times a day (one hour for every walk). This afternoon she and I accompanied my boyfriend to his workplace. When my boyfriend entered, she started whining a bit, but then I called her, "Chandra Darling... We'll come pick up PAPI later..." and she followed!!!

WHOOOAAAAAAAAAAAA... My heart bungee-jumped for the joy I felt, I thought it was going to explode at a certain point!!! HAHAHA!!! :-D Then I took her to the park and she made friend with a small male Hound... And yes, the treat method does function!!!

Now we are back in our apartment room and she just had her biscuit time... She is now laying beside my feet and sometimes she turns her belly asking me to caress her... :-D OWWW, Babyyyyyyy...!!!

P.S. We found two ticks near her left ear today... I pulled them off and (sorry --- killed) the ticks... Is there any effective way to combat this pest...? HMMMPPHHH... X-(

P.P.S. How many hours approximately does an adult German Shepherd sleep per day? CHANDRA somehow seems to be couch-potatoes... Should I worry...?


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: 8-YEARS-OLD German Shepherd Attachment Anxiety*

She is eight same age as one of my males. If nothing is going on he is asleep. The downside the gsds is they do not have a huge life span. It is normal for her to be a couch potato unless there is excitement. I use revolution on all my animals to control pests. I would love to see photos of your girl


----------



## AutumnRevoir (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: 8-YEARS-OLD German Shepherd Attachment Anxiety*

Hi Again, Yvonne... :-D

I just did the "tick-check" all over her coat and I am glad to not find none no more... HUUUFFFFF... LOL! I promise I shall upload her photos soon!!! :-D She is rather "heavy", but healthy. Sometimes she feeds on grasses. HEHE... Is this normal among dogs...? Thank you again in advance...


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: 8-YEARS-OLD German Shepherd Attachment Anxiety*

yes, however gsds do get sick to their stomachs in my experience if they get empty and will yack up yellow bile and eat grass. I feed mine small meals twice a day to always keep something in them. I can't wait to see her.


----------



## blondie (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: 8-YEARS-OLD German Shepherd Attachment Anxiety*



AutumnRevoir said:


> GUYS... Thank youuuuuuu so muuuccchhhh...!!! :redface:
> 
> She showed great improvement today... We take her out for a walk or to the park like 4-5 times a day (one hour for every walk). This afternoon she and I accompanied my boyfriend to his workplace. When my boyfriend entered, she started whining a bit, but then I called her, "Chandra Darling... We'll come pick up PAPI later..." and she followed!!!
> 
> ...


first of all i think its cute your so worried/ caring for your dog haha 
as far as the ticks, the Old trick that your supposed to do is get a needle hot, touch the needle to the butt of the tick (so that the jaws release) and then pull them out right after you sting them.
The reason for doing this is because supposedly if you JUST pull them out the head will stay in. ( im not totally sure that is true but its what i hear)
and as for her sleeping alot i wouldnt be to worried. if there isnt much going on she will probably just nap.


----------



## AutumnRevoir (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: 8-YEARS-OLD German Shepherd Attachment Anxiety*

Hi, BLONDIE... :-(

HAUUUUFFFFFFFFF... I am drop-dead-worried this whole evening and I think if I managed to sleep, I would have a nightmare tonight... I found another tick with a huge "balloon" on her hip this afternoon! I have no idea where she got all these three ticks from in three days!!! :-( Some people advised me to stun that tick's senses with olive oil then take a cottonflock and pull the tick out... Bad news is... Just like you mentioned, Blondie... This time I did not manage to pull out the tick's head!!! Only the "blood-balloon"... BUHUHUUUUUUUUUUUU... ;'-( Is there any homemade-remedy that I can do for her...? I feel so sorry and as usual, worried to the point of calling my boyfriend at work and I just could not help myself from crying (well, me crying for CHANDRA actually made him laugh...)

Thank you again, GUYS!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------

